# Who has the turkey?



## wasabi

Let's keep this fellow moving till "Turkey"day. It was a long flight but he is in Hawaii now.


----------



## SierraCook

*He's stopped off at my house for dinner, but he won't be happy because I am having his cousin the chicken on the dinner table.   Welcome, to California, Mr. Turkey!! *


----------



## Maidrite

Tommys in My Woods NOW ! 
In Little old Pageland SC  





I hope he doesn't look to close !


----------



## amber

Wow that was a short flight from Calif. to SC   From SC the turkey is now in Maine.


----------



## pdswife

He's outside playing with our chickens.   In Issaquah!!!


----------



## amber

Four minute flight from Maine back to Washington  Thats one fast turkey


----------



## pdswife

He's very clever isn't he?  Our turkey is the best!  lol


----------



## PA Baker

Our super-fast turkey is now in Pennsylvania, frightening my cat who's only ever seen--and enjoyed-- cooked turkey before!


----------



## amber

Turkey is back in Maine again, he liked Pa, but was afraid of the pheasants.


----------



## Barbara L

Well, Tom is back in Pageland, South Carolina again.  He has made himself at home.  However, he won't go into the kitchen.  He keeps looking at the freezer on the right and the oven on the left, shudders, then hurries back into the living room!




 Barbara


----------



## middie

he's here in ohio chasing my cats, the dog, and the kid


----------



## urmaniac13

He flew all the way across the pond to Rome, Italy... He is chomping down our Tiramisu to re-energize himself....


----------



## crewsk

He has flown back to SC, just a diffrent part than before. Right now he's sitting in the den watching Lilo & Stich with TC & Savannah, enjoying a fruit & nut granola bar.


----------



## mudbug

After Lilo and Stich was over, he flew on to Virginia to watch MTV with daughter.


----------



## SierraCook

He flew back to California to take a break from watching TV and spend some time with the wild Canadian geese in the Sierra Valley.  Hopefully, he does not decide to fly south for the winter with them.


----------



## cara

he is now in Hannover to watch all the agricultural machines being loaded... he is very impressed by all this giants...


----------



## pdswife

He's made it back to Issy!

We're going to to spend the day visiting the spaceneedle but
first we're stopping at Starbucks for a double tall white mocha with a shot
of mint.  


( how do you guys keep getting the photo of the turkey in your postings??)


----------



## wasabi

Good morning,pdswife. Copy and paste, sweetie.


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Wasabi.  I will try that.






Hey!! It worked!! 

COOL!


----------



## cartwheelmac

He just finished waiting for me to play in my fall festival, then congradulated me on getting the highest grade a Superior Plus! Now he is looking forward to my recital on Sunday!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

What kind of recital cartwheel?
Congrats on the good grade!  COOOOOL!


----------



## Maidrite

Feed him well, Hes getting better looking each time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tommy Boy is here again, in Pageland South Carolina " Watermelon Capitol of the World" !





Next !


----------



## pdswife

Hey, he must be a fan of Starbucks.  He's back in Issaquah!


----------



## Piccolina

He got curious what it would be like to be in a country with no Thanksgiving and headed off to the green hills of Ireland....


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife it is a honors recital on Sunday. I play the piano so does that answer you question?

Cameron


----------



## wasabi

*He came to Hawaii for a tan and to see an eye doctor.*


----------



## Barbara L

Questioning Wasabi's claim that you get the best tan slathered in butter and lying in an oven, Tom has hurried back to Pageland, SC.  






Here Tom, get your sleeping bag ready--




Tom?  Tom?  Where are you Tom?

 Barbara


----------



## lindatooo

And now he's in Oregon!  Portland to be exact!


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara Get That Bag Open Here Comes Tommy Boy Again !


----------



## cara

I'll save this poor bird....  He rests right in front of the radiator, ignoring the awful weather... I won`t tell him we have turkey steaks for dinner.....


----------



## Maidrite

Be very, very, quite !  Here Tommy , Here Tommy, here he comes now.........................


----------



## Maidrite

I missed him, Who goes Next ?
Thats not the way the script was to go !!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom

yes maidrite? you called? (my friends and family have always called me tommy)

no, i don't believe you that there is a hamburger in that big dark sack you are holding...

well, the toikey just made it to joisey, so we stopped off in the bada bing for a few cold ones. he said he's seen much larger breasts at the the butterball plant, so we left.
aww geez, now he's covered in glitter. boy his wife is gonna be angry...


----------



## urmaniac13

As it happened after their visit to the beer joint Bucky dragged the toikey to a bowling alley and keep throwing him at a bunch of pilgrims in order to top off his record, therefore he came back to Rome to take a refuge!!






   Toikey said he was not so impressed with his "Turkey bowling king" trophey!!


----------



## middie

he's back in cleveland... this time chasing me for opening the oven door !!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

He's outside visiting with the chickens.  
He wants to spend the night but I'm sending him
on to YOU!


----------



## Maidrite

Here he is again, I am so tired of chasing this turkey  ................ Ok you can stay and watch some TV with us ! Barbara get the Bag Quick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  




I don't give up that easy !


----------



## Dove

Dove just chased him out the door..she said Turkey meat makes little dogs sick...(she is right. It can cause Pancreitis,sp?)


----------



## cara

I´m not sure, if he wants to come back to cold Hannover again... but I can`t sent him to prague, 'cause Frank isn`t going


----------



## Maidrite

SHUUU.............. BE very,very, quite we are HUNTING TOM TURKEY, I will get you ,you Screwly Turkey You............... BARBARA get that Pan You HIT ME IN THE HEAD With ......ah You all never heard that , Get the Bag Hurry it up ..................... There he is ! GET HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dove

You missed him Maidright..I see him in my neighbors yard.


----------



## pdswife

Poor sad turkey... he's going to be way too skinny ( maybe, that's his plan) to eat on Thanksgiving.  All this flying back and forth between cities and countries he's loosing all his good tasting turkey fat.


I have to go chase him out of our yard 
now.  He's eating all the chicken food.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*feeding turkey*






Well he JUST made it over here to Bensenville Illinois!!! He looks hungry. I'll feed the little guy.


----------



## pdswife

He wanted some dessert to go with your dinner sushi.  
He came back to Issy to get some apple pie!


----------



## cara

I´m sure he wants to go somewhere south... were it`s warm..


----------



## Barbara L

Pageland is in the south.  And the oven is warming up!




 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

He's back here again.   I think he knows he's safe at my house.  I'd never eat him now that we are friends.


----------



## cartwheelmac

pdswife said:
			
		

> He's back here again.   I think he knows he's safe at my house.  I'd never eat him now that we are friends.


He must have got out because he is on my door step wanting to go to our 4-H meeting tonight and do the cookie exchange.

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

The 4-H meeting is over in Texas so the turkey has come back to Liberty, South Carolina to help me clean out all the leftovers in the fridge. Right now though, he's chasing my cats around the house. It sounds like a herd of elephants running around in here!


----------



## cartwheelmac

I think he is attracted to all our kids because he ran over here and decided to chase our cats!

Cameron


----------



## SierraCook

He is visiting the Sierra Valley again, but he won't be here long.  It is too cold for him.  Maybe he needs to visit wasabi.


----------



## pdswife

He's in Washington again... he's freezing his tail feathers off.
I'm sending him on... who wants him??


----------



## Maidrite

OK We will let Tommy Be.......... He's here with Us now................Barbara don't let him see inside the fridge !


----------



## pdswife

__________________hey... I thought you said he was at your house... 
I swear I can hear him gobbling away with the chickens.  Yep, that's him.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Nope, he not with your chickens. He is right here playing with my baby brother.

Cameron


----------



## wasabi

*He was just in my fridge getting his suntan lotion to put in his "beach" bag.*


----------



## cartwheelmac

He just put 4 turkeys in our freezer so we wouldn't eat him!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

I think he's hanging out at our place.  He's safe since we'll be out of state for the holiday.


----------



## cartwheelmac

*Apologies to everyone.*

I hope this doesn't upset you all but I am afraid that we ate him for Thanksgiving, Sorry!

Cameron


----------



## wasabi

*Waste not, want not. Rest in pieces little fella.*


----------



## Barbara L

Now that's weird!  Interesting, but weird!!!  Thanks Wasabi!

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

*Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Hee Ha Ha Ha Ha*



Cameron


----------

